# Rumor: DirecTV HD Fall Lineup by satellite



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Here is the projected DirecTV HD Fall lineup by satellite. 

1. 119 Hdnet
2. 119 HBO
3. 110 Showtime
4. 110 DiscoveryHD
5. 110 ESPN
6. 110 HDNET Movies
7. 101 CBS-NY
8. 101 CBS-LA
9. 101 NBC-NY
10 101 NBC-LA
11 119 HD PPV/Spice
12 110 HD Bravo
13 101 NFL HD-1 (CBS-1)
14 101 NFL HD-2 (CBS-2)
15 110 HD NFL-3 (CBS-3)
16 110 HD NFL-4 (Fox-1)
17 119 HD NFL-5 (Fox-2)
18 119 HD NFL-6 (Fox-3)
19 119 HD NFL-7 (Fox-4)
20 119 NFL HD-8 (Fox-5)
21 119 HD NFL-9 (Fox-6)
22 101 FOX-NY
23 101 FOX-LA
24 Future HD

NBC up as early as 9/21 but could be as late as 11/15.


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

That's all?!


~Alan


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Assuming two HD channels per transponder, there isn't room for that many at 110. Currently, 110 is "full" (though often Ch. 84, special events, is dark). Bravo is currently at 119... seems odd that they'd move it, plus two more HD channels to 110, when there's not really room there for it. 101 and 119, OTOH, do have room for more channels.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Well that's the most depressing news that I've read in a long time. Yes, I'm happy to see all the NFL-ST HD Channels but where's some of the 24x7 channels? I was really hoping to see Starz-HD and TNT-HD at least show up.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Well, your list probably has more substance, since you probably have sources, but I like my made up list better 

I don't see why they need a channel for each Sunday Ticket games, I'm pretty sure that 4 of the games each week can simply be mirrored from CBS-E/W and Fox-E/W

So this is what I made up 

1. CBS-E (NFL) - 101°
2. CBS-W (NFL) - 101°
3. FOX-E (NFL)
4. FOX-W (NFL)
5. NBC
6. NBC
7. ESPN - 110°
8. Bravo
9. HDNet - 119°
10. HDNet Movies - 110°
11. Discovery HD - 110°
12. HD Events (NFL) - 110°
13. HD PPV (NFL) - 119°
14. HBO - 119°
15. Showtime - 110°
16. Additional Full Time 1 (ABC-E?)
17. Additional Full Time 2 (ABC-W?)
18. Additional Full Time 3 (TNT-HD?)
19. Additional Full Time 4 (Cinemax-HD?)
20. Additional Full Time 5 (Starz-HD?)
21. Additional Full Time 6 (TMC-HD?)
22. Additional Full Time 7 (NFL Network?)
23. (NFL Sunday Ticket) - 101°
24. (NFL Sunday Ticket) - 101°


----------



## Alan Gordon (Jun 7, 2004)

My list:

1. CBS-HD East
2. CBS-HD West 
3. NBC-HD East
4. NBC-HD West
5. ABC-HD East
6. ABC-HD West
7. FOX-HD East 
8. FOX-HD West
9. WGN-HD
10. UPN-HD (a Superstation) 
11. ESPN-HD
12. BravoHD+
13. Discovery HD Theater
14. HDNet Movies
15. HDNet
16. HD Events
17. HD PPV
18. HBO-HD 
19. Showtime-HD 
20. TNT-HD
21. Starz-HD
22. NFL Network-HD

~Alan


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Rest assured this won't be their fall lineup I promise you that. I will also point out a few errors in this lineup that haven't been pointed out. First of all those 9 channels spots for NFL HD games will have games mirrored from the CBS and Fox East and West feeds. This would be for about 5 games on Sunday at least. The breakdown would be like this below.

Fox HD East = 2 games
Fox HD West = 2 games
CBS HD East = 1 game
CBS HD West = 1 game.

Now take this figure and reverse them every week because of the doubleheader rights. This would allow DirecTV to mirror the games from both east and west feeds of CBS and Fox on channels 90-99. So DirecTV would only have to provide on average 3-5 HD feeds every sunday and this can be done by turning off PPV channels. Now the numbers above can and will change because some weeks Fox has less games while other weeks they have many more games on at 1pm than at 4 but for the most part they only need about 2-3 HD channels for NFL coverage because most likely they will be slit up between 1 and 4 so they don't need that bandwidth set aside all at once.

But at worst case the lineup would be like this below.

1. 119 Hdnet
2. 119 HBO
3. 110 Showtime
4. 110 DiscoveryHD
5. 110 ESPN
6. 110 HDNET Movies
7. 101 CBS-NY**
8. 101 CBS-LA**
9. 101 NBC-NY
10 101 NBC-LA
11 119 HD PPV/Spice*
12 110 HD Bravo
13 101 NFL HD-1***##
14 101 NFL HD-2***##
15 110 HD NFL-3***##
16 110 TNT HD
17 119 Starz HD
18 119 Encore HD
19 119 InHD 1
20 119 InHD 2
21 119 ABC HD NY
22 101 FOX-NY**
23 101 FOX-LA**
24 ABC LA

Note....(*** means that PPV channels could be turned off and those channels won't be put aside using slots for other fulltime HD channels.)
(** means that these feeds will at 1 and 4pm every Sunday be mirrored on channels 90-99.)

(## means that these three channels spots will be used again at 4pm not requireing more bandwidth.)

* means that I assume that DirecTV would use this HD feed for NFL HD games instead of HD PPV.

So if we assume that DirecTV would use the PPV HD for 2 NFL Sunday Ticket games at 1 and 4. Now assume that another 5 games between 1 and 4 will be mirrored from CBS and Fox E/W coast feeds. That would be 7 of the 9 games. So that is how I got at 3 HD games but they could still turn off PPV channels if need be but I think it will end up on average being only 2 HD games per week that need more bandwidth beyond the CBS and Fox and HD PPV feeds.

So with that said all those channels listed above could still offer us everything out there with the more likely chance of having another 3 HD channels if they turn off PPV channels for those HD games.

I hope I haven't lose you but this isn't what I was told and Chirs Blount you are flat out wrong on this one and I'm sorry I have to tell you this.

Edit of my post below...

An earlier poster said that they could use the Special Events bandwidth that currently uses channel 84 but as always bandwidth is bandwidth and isn't limited to a channel number so that bandwidth can be used for HD NFL games as well.

So between the CBS and Fox NY and LA feeds at 1 and 4pm and the HD PPV and HD special events bandwidth that should almost cover every single HD game without using additional bandwidth using the good old mirroring.

So from most weeks I see on average 5 games in HD at 1pm. So assume that two of the 5 would be on the PPV and Special Events bandwidth. Now I would very much guess that the other three games will be on the Fox and CBS NY and LA feeds so with that said at worst it would only be one HD game not covered so they turn off another 8 SD PPV channels. I see this only being an issue at 1pm not at 4pm just because the 4pm slot doesn't have enough games to make a difference.

So I say they can offer everything on my list in addition to say WGN HD, UPN HD and WB HD as well as maybe others because I think that at least we might see a superstation package like others have said that would include both the SD and HD feeds of UPN and WB and I would gladly pay a buck or so for this and others in areas that don't have UPN or WB SD locals will be very happy to get them including HD ones as well.


----------



## ehren (Aug 3, 2003)

I would get Directv back if they had INHD and INHD2.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

LonghornXP said:


> I hope I haven't lose you but this isn't what I was told and Chirs Blount you are flat out wrong on this one and I'm sorry I have to tell you this.


No problem. I'm just passing along what was told to me. None of this is set in stone.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

Does anyone know if NBC-HD and FOX-HD will be available to subscribers who are in a white area for NBC and FOX SD but who can receive the SD stations via DirecTV? In other words will they be just like CBS-HD? Or will you have to be in an O&O market?


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> No problem. I'm just passing along what was told to me. None of this is set in stone.


When I read this I kinda said it harsh and I'm sorry about that even if you didn't take it that way. But I've been told something very different than you heard but even your source couldn't think a News Corp company would not mirror a feed they have bandwidth used for twice. They are about making money not throwing it away and not mirroring the NY and LA feeds would be wasting. Not using the PPV HD and Special Events channel would be wasting as well.

I think DirecTV would even turn off PPV channels during Sundays if that meant allowing TNT HD and INHD1&2 in thier HD package. DirecTV knows they can't get away with charging 10.99/month for what little they have and they also know that adding InHD 1&2 along with TNT HD would promise them customers.

They also know that most HD customer will get a premium package if it had an HD channel and most customers who do have a premium package would be less likely to drop it if it had an HD channel along with it.

But it seems that DirecTV doesn't care about us HD customers because they added Bravo HD+ instead of others but the fact is they were actually thinking of working out all the deals for channels and offering them all at once even if they had deals with other channels for months. They had to think about even offering Bravo HD this early because of just what customers are saying today. Would they be better off to wait and add or add now as they get them.

They are working with getting more HD channels but these deals won't all get done on the same day or week and quite a bit of these channels are requireing more channel deals.

For example Starz wants DirecTV to carry both Starz HD and Encore HD as well as other most requested SD channels such as Starz Family, Kids and Cinema.

For example the Cinemax deal also requires new deals for the SD channels so Cinemax wants DirecTV to add more SD channels such as 5StarMax, @Max, OuterMax, WMax, Thriller Max and such.

The TNT HD deal may require workings with other channels as well.

These deals are for the most part not just for HD channels but for both SD and HD channels and these will take longer. I'm not making excuses for DirecTV or any company but this takes time. Now my contacts say that Voom got the premium HD channels much quicker because it was their first deal and starting fresh without having to adjust or void a current contract. Also Bravo HD and TNT HD deals got to Voom quicker simply because DirecTV didn't have enough room to add them and I wouldn't be suprised if these companies wanted DirecTV to add them at a certain date to get the deal and DirecTV couldn't promise this.

Now I don't know why Voom doesn't have InHD 1 & 2 but it has been available to any company that wanted it and my contact says that DirecTV has been working on this deal and wants it badly because it would give them a great edge going forward.

Just think in early 2006 that DirecTV using SpaceWay could offer almost every single customer local HD channels including local RSN HD feeds.

Now add that DirecTV has a 10.99/month HD package with HDNet, HDNet Movies, Discovery HD Theater, ESPN HD, Bravo HD+, TNTHD and InHD 1&2.

Now add they have as premium channels the following HD feeds.
HBO HD, Showtime HD, Cinemax HD, Star HD and Encore HD.

Now add that they have a good selection of PPV HD movies and events. Now add that they could have all NFL Sunday Ticket games in HDTV by than.

You just tell me what other company could really beat this and I would have to say it would be hard to beat. But that InHD fills in the voids quite nicely doesn't it.

Now add an HDTivo or similiar HD recording device for under 500 bucks or for rent with all that HD goodness and who could beat them.

I'm saying this now that in early 2006 all of us will be shocked at what we have with DirecTV and quite a bit of you might laugh at me today but you will be screaming HD love in a few years.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

LonghornXP said:


> ... even your source couldn't think a News Corp company would not mirror a feed they have bandwidth used for twice. They are about making money not throwing it away and not mirroring the NY and LA feeds would be wasting. Not using the PPV HD and Special Events channel would be wasting as well.


Looking at his list again, I don't think it suggests that it couldn't include mirroring. It's numbered 1-24... which I think the whole point of the list is to show a large number of HD channels (meeting the magical rumoured 24 channels). That doesn't mean that they're 24 simultaneous channels, and that some of them don't share transponders. Of course, I think listing the ST channels multiple times is a bit disingenuous, but that's another topic.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Has anyone seen the TNT-HD and E* contract? Do we know that they don't have an exclusive agreement for say a year or so? Not sure how comon that is in this industry but if I were D*'s competition I would want to keep them from getting something like that (it really is a deal breaker when it comes to who you will get service through). I know I do it too (wishing for TNT-HD) but seeing that Chris is usually correct when he post something I'm guessing that D* is going to focus more on locals in HD than network stuff. This of coarse sucks for me because I am restricted by terrain and the CBS station owner is a prick. So whatever HD I get I get over the satellite (which is okay because Fox and NBC are O&O here)


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2004)

n8dagr8 said:


> Has anyone seen the TNT-HD and E* contract? Do we know that they don't have an exclusive agreement for say a year or so? Not sure how comon that is in this industry but if I were D*'s competition I would want to keep them from getting something like that (it really is a deal breaker when it comes to who you will get service through). I know I do it too (wishing for TNT-HD) but seeing that Chris is usually correct when he post something I'm guessing that D* is going to focus more on locals in HD than network stuff. This of coarse sucks for me because I am restricted by terrain and the CBS station owner is a prick. So whatever HD I get I get over the satellite (which is okay because Fox and NBC are O&O here)


I guess you never heard of Voom huh??? They carry TNT-HD


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Well, that ranks as one of the more useless lineups I've seen...

9 channels that aren't in the HD pack and cost extra (NFL)
6 channels that most people can't even get (HD nets)

a net gain of 1 channel (BravoHD) to the HD pack and maybe one more...

where's TNT? STARZ? CINEMAX? InHD? How about WB/UPN HD (or regular even)??

absolutely useless


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

They can't use the Fox and CBS HD channels as mirrors for ST. On ST the whole game is shown on the channel. On the NY and LA network affiliates they may cut from one game to another if the first gets boring or uncompetitive or if a locally significant game starts before the previous one has ended. For that reason the ST feeds will have to be dedicated.


----------



## Fredfa (Mar 27, 2003)

What is useless to you, Rick P, is a potential marketing bonanza for DirecTV.
Do you think they don't know to the thousandth of a percentage point, the percentage of people who would pay extra for Starz HD or Cinemax HD?
And they also know that adding NBC and Fox (and presumably ABC) HD feeds makes them competitive in from 30-40% of the nation's households.
That's 20.1 million to 26.8 million potential cable subs who COULD become DirecTV customers if they get their network feeds in HD.
You want them to settle for a potential of 3-4% who want Starz?
Frankly, I'd like WGN HD and InHD, too. 
But to claim DirecTV's marketing plan is "useless" shows more about you than about D*.
So far, in less than a year of running DirecTV, the new management has already come up with three of the four biggest quarters for sub growth in satellite history.
And they have only been in charge for those three quarters.
They are clearly doing something right that millions of people don't find useless at all.


----------



## John Walsh III (Apr 27, 2002)

I don't think they can get INHD as it is advertised as a cable only channel.


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

John Walsh III said:


> I don't think they can get INHD as it is advertised as a cable only channel.


And how many times must it be pointed out that INHD is available to any and all providers that want to carry it? D* or E* or V* could have INHD if they want to pay for it. Currently it *is* on cable only, but only because none of the sat providers have paid up...yet.


----------



## Rick P (Jun 30, 2002)

Fredfa said:


> But to claim DirecTV's marketing plan is "useless" shows more about you than about D*.


why don't you take your personal affronts somewhere else...

I said, and I say again _that ranks as one of the more useless lineups *I've seen...*_

local stations are not giving digital wavers, even if they aren't broadcasting digital.. to the white areas, good, to the majority of the subscribers - useless.

contrary to popular belief, the world does not revolve around football - the 9 channels being given over to that give ZERO benefit to the 'general' HD Pack subscriber - useless.

and after all that, to dangle one channel with the vauge promise of one more is more than useless.. it's an insult.

D* has not added enough channels in the past year to mean JACK. People have wanted HBO Comedy, Showtime Beyond, WB/UPN supers for YEARS.. I talk to CSRs that say that HBO Comedy and Showtime Beyond are among the top requested channels... you seen them on there?? No, but you sure can get more SHOPPING CHANNELS and TV GUIDE CHANNELS.

I say it more than ever.. USELESS ADDITIONS TO THE GENERAL SUBSCRIBER.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

The fall is here , I know Bravo finally showed up, NFL thing will happen one the season starts, but when are they actually going to "officially" announce the rest of the "fall line" up? I just got the HD package this week hoping they would boost thier line up soon.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Okay that list of 24 HD channels isn't correct and here is what my contact has told me and I spent hours trying to get a hold of him and hours more getting the information from him and he finally said that he couldn't tell me what channels they would offer soon because DirecTV would get in trouble.

But the list of 24 HD channels doesn't include any NFL Sunday Ticket games at all. He said I could put my list but this may or may not be the final lineup at all but here goes.

1-CBS NY
2-CBS LA
3-ESPN HD
4-Discovery HD
5-HDNet
6-HDNet Movies
7-Bravo HD+
8-Fox NY
9-Fox LA
10-NBC NY
11-NBC LA
12-ABC NY
13-ABC LA
14-NFL Network in HD
15-InHD
16-InHD2
17-TNT HD
18-Starz HD
19-Encore HD
20-Cinemax HD
21-24 would be used for other channels in the future or now.

Now that lineup isn't set in stone in anyway but I was assured that the NFL Sunday Ticket games aren't in this list. I was also told that this list doesn't count the PPV HD or Special Events channels either.

Now as far as the comment about a networking switching to another game that has happened and will happen with the NFL Sunday Ticket channels. For example my local Fox station switched to another game and I couldn't watch that game even on the 700 channel range because it was blacked out and this doesn't happen often but you can't avoid it even on SD channels.

Now if a game is in HD on the Fox NY they would mirror it because that is whats done today. The fact is that all the local ads on a game are in the NFL Sunday Ticket feed because DirecTV gets the feed from the local station where the home team is playing and DirecTV simply transmits this for all NFL Sunday Ticket customers. So if my local station cuts off from any game that game could be cut off from DirecTV but in most cases that game is cut off on a local basis but so the local channel would send a different feed to local customers while they would still send the main games feeds to DirecTV. For example the home team cannot be turned off at any point of a game but a 1pm game could be cut off as to show the local teams game at 4pm if the game runs over. So for example if that game is shown on my local Fox station I couldn't switch to the end of that game even with Sunday Ticket because the 700 range would be blacked out for that game because I'm forced to watch it on my local station. But for every other NFL Sunday Ticket sub that doesn't have this game shown on their local station would still be watching it via NFL Sunday Ticket.

This is the problem now because the NFL Sunday Ticket has been now made an out of market sports package instead of what it used to be.

Now channels 90-99 will have dead air after their games have been shown but the games will be shown without using more bandwidth. The bandwidth from the PPV HD and Special Events channel will use used for NFL games in the 90s at 1pm and reused at 4pm if needed. Now the CBS and Fox NY and LA feeds will be mirrored in the 90s range as well.

Now to explain what mirroring is for those that don't understand this....

Mirroring a channel means showing an existing channel at another channel without using anymore bandwidth. For example Showtime HD is mirrored to both channel 91 and channel 543 I think. This means that one feed using only one HD channels bandwidth is being shown at two channel spots.

So DirecTV could mirror the game currently on Fox NY onto channel 92 for example during that three hour period for NFL Sunday Ticket. This means that channel 92 is showing exactly what is showing on Fox NY for that three hour period. This would allow the Fox NY feed to still only be available to customers in O&O markets. Now mirroring this to channel 92 would allow DirecTV to limit this channel to NFL Sunday Ticket customers and also allow DirecTV to cut access to those channels in the 90s with games shown on local stations thus forcing every customer to watch any game on their local HD stations via OTA antenna because they would be blacked out in the 90s range.

But the fact is that at 1pm CBS and Fox will be showing 4 games on channels directv carries today or they will during football season and those channel will still be there everyday so why wouldn't they mirror those 4 games at 1pm to NFL Sunday Ticket customers.

Now if they use the bandwidth for the PPV and Special Events channel at 1pm that would give them another two games they could show that aren't being shown via the Fox and CBS feeds. That would allow them to show 6 games all on at 1pm without having to touch any bandwidth at all but the PPV channel and the Special Events channel that is hardly used.

You see what I'm getting at.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Longhorn - I like your list and hope you are right. If so, then I could console myself with committing to Direct and not switching to VOOM. 

I am fortunate in that I have waivers for all four networks, so if this list pans out, I will have 8 HD channels just from the east and west coast major networks. 

Also, if INHD were added, then I think the 10.99 fee for the HD package would be justified. That list got me excited! I also would have to upgrade the HD Tivo's hard disc to keep up with all that programming as well!


----------



## garydean (Sep 1, 2004)

I like your list alot better than the one at the start of this thread... 

But I think you're way wrong here...


LonghornXP said:


> Now if a game is in HD on the Fox NY they would mirror it because that is whats done today. The fact is that all the local ads on a game are in the NFL Sunday Ticket feed because DirecTV gets the feed from the local station where the home team is playing and DirecTV simply transmits this for all NFL Sunday Ticket customers.


The fact is that is not what is done today. NFL Sunday Ticket has always used the network feeds... not the local affiliate. You will never see a local channel bug on the bottom of the screen during a NFLST game. NFLST commercials are inserted in local breaks... and it's always sponsors of Sunday Ticket, not local broadcast sponsors.

Suppose a tornado moves through Kansas City. The local affiliate cuts away from the game to sound the alert and give a weather update. In your scenario, anybody watching the Chiefs home game on NFLST would get this weather alert.

There is nothing "local" about the NFLST channels. The local "home-team" affiliate never sends a signal for use with the package. It all comes from the network.

Blackouts are a different beast altogether...


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

garydean said:


> I like your list alot better than the one at the start of this thread...
> 
> But I think you're way wrong here...
> 
> ...


Well you just made me look like a fool and I say THANKS for this. How could I have been that stupid to say this because I meant to say this the opposite.

I meant to say that you are forced to watch a game shown locally because the NFL ST games don't show the local ads.

My quote should have said this below.

Now if a game is in HD on the Fox NY they would mirror it because that is whats done today. The fact is that all the local ads on a game aren't in the NFL Sunday Ticket feed because DirecTV gets the feed from the local station where the home team is playing and DirecTV simply transmits this for all NFL Sunday Ticket customers.

Now I didn't think to say that our local stations would put their bugs and local ads but like you said DirecTV would get a feed from the local network broadcasting the game that would allow DirecTV to put their ads and/or bug if wanted.

I'm sorry for any confusion I may have caused and I should drink a few more cups of coffee before I post something this long next time. That is what I get for posting too close after I wake up.

Actually I need to get a life but that just isn't fun isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2004)

LonghornXP said:


> Okay that list of 24 HD channels isn't correct and here is what my contact has told me and I spent hours trying to get a hold of him and hours more getting the information from him and he finally said that he couldn't tell me what channels they would offer soon because DirecTV would get in trouble.
> 
> But the list of 24 HD channels doesn't include any NFL Sunday Ticket games at all. He said I could put my list but this may or may not be the final lineup at all but here goes.
> 
> ...


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

That is pretty darn good to me.

HD Package at 10.99/month
-----------------------------------
ESPN HD
Discovery HD Theater
HDnet
HDNet Movies
Bravo HD+
TNT HD
InHD
InHD 2

That is pretty much every HD Package worthy channel out there today.

Now premiums would be the following below
HBO HD East
Cinemax HD East
Showtime HD East
Starz HD East
Encore HD East

This includes everything but the West coast feeds and TMC HD feed.

Now add that on average 30% of customers can get the 4 main networks HD feeds. Now take that LA and NY will have all 4 and this covers over 15% of DirecTVs customer base so this isn't exactly small not is it.

Now add the NFL Network HD and PPV HD and Special Events HD that will have content as time goes on.

Now add that DirecTV NFL Sunday Ticket will have many games in HD all season that I would assume would only get better next year.

Now eventually within the next two years most of the country will have HDTV local channels.

But as far as HD goes Voom may have premiums in the West Coast but movies run so often that I can watch them at some point in HDTV so for that little drawback for me I still keep my NFL Sunday Ticket in HDTV as well as my RSNs even if they are SD as well as other channels such as SciFi and many others that Voom can't offer.

Right now I'm paying almost 200 bucks per month for both Voom and DirecTV and if DirecTV can offer me the lineup above which I think they will I will drop Voom because I would have everything Voom has except West Coast premium channel feeds and TMC feeds and those aren't worth 100 bucks per month and nor are the Voom exclusive channels.

I don't think Voom can compete with this because they have way too many holes that DirecTV has filled and right now Voom content outnumbers those holes they have but when other companies match on content those holes will become problems and just like customers are saying that DirecTVs HD Package isn't worth 11 bucks per month people will start saying that Voom isn't worth 100 bucks per month when this company can offer me the same overall content with less holes for the same or less money.

Right now I love having both and I do have the money to spend on both but the minute that DirecTV adds more programming to closely match Voom I will be dropping Voom and will start upgrading my TV sets to HD and getting HD Tivos for all rooms but I'm sticking with one HDTivo for now until I see the channels because DirecTV knows I have the money as well as many others have it aswell so they have much to gain by adding channels. The cold hard fact is that most HD users today have very high incomes and that is why we are the 5 percent with HD and I think things will change very quickly in those numbers but until then DirecTV knows that they would rather have us spend two grand for HD Tivos than spend 80 bucks per month for Voom and not get their HD Package and Premium channels. They aren't stupid but things don't just change overnight because we want them to.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Update:

TNT-HD is not up and running due to contract issues. It seems they want more money from DirecTV than they get from Dish or Voom.

DirecTV will be using PPV channels on Sundays to cover the NFL HD. They want the NFL stuff to look great so as much bandwidth as possible is being used. DirecTV will not mirror FOX and CBS football games.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

If that's true about NFL HD, I guess having all those other HD channels might be a pipe dream until the season is over. 

Hong.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

I have been told that they will mirror the Fox and CBS feeds and they are doing this because they have the channel on the air and it would not be smart if they didn't use what they had. The fact is that turning off PPV channels to show every HD game could be stupid but alas they could have changed their mind and decided to not do this but it just doesn't seem right. Remember that PPV channels have to be turned off for the SD games. Now take that DirecTV at one time or another will have 10 games at one with say 3 enhanced channels so that would make them turn off 13 PPV channels. Now say if they use the bandwidth from the PPV HD and the Special Events channel and that would leave 4 HDTV games left (6 games in HD at 1pm total) now lets say that DirecTV would need to turn off 10 SD channels to show one HDTV game without losing picture quality so now that would make 40 SD PPV channels at the worst week with the most games on at once. Now we take the 40 SD PPV channel and add another 13 PPV games for the SD coverage and this would make 53 total PPV channels that would have to be turned off for three hours. First off I'm not sure they have 53 PPV channels and if they did they won't have much left and they will loose money on this while mirroring the CBS and Fox feeds would allow them to keep PPV channels going while not reducing quality and how says they couldn't increase the bandwidth of the Fox and CBS feeds during Sundays between 1 and 4pm Eastern.

I see not benefit to this and I would be ashamed of DirecTV if they did this.

Also my source says that TNT HD is not giving problems at all like you say. I would consider your contact for a few minutes because my contact is saying what a few other users are saying to the dime and I sure hope your contact is flat out wrong like I think he or she may be at least on these two issues.


----------



## scottchez (Feb 4, 2003)

According to Microsoft Windows Longhorn will be dealyed to almost 2006 and the new WinFS will be removed.

So does that mean the LonghornXPs channels are also going to be delayed to 2006?

Just kidding, anway when will all these new channels play out so we will know who was right?

I noticed HBO and Showtime HD moved yesterday, does that mean it is soon?


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

They moved because ST in HD will go in channels 90-99. That starts in a week.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Update:
> 
> TNT-HD is not up and running due to contract issues. It seems they want more money from DirecTV than they get from Dish or Voom.
> 
> DirecTV will be using PPV channels on Sundays to cover the NFL HD. They want the NFL stuff to look great so as much bandwidth as possible is being used. DirecTV will not mirror FOX and CBS football games.


Big shock...someone wants more money. I figured it had to be a contract issue. Multiparty negotiations are usually a big pain in the a*. Richard Parsons needs to give me a call, I'll negotiate with him. Sorry, that wasn't nice. D* has a larger subscriber base than E* or V*...wonder if price is negotiated at a per subscriber rate or a flat rate (i.e. % of people w/ HD package vs single amount per year)

Anyway, Fox NFLST is in 720 while CBS NFLST is 1080, right? My receiver plays 720 better in SD mode than in HD mode...stupid HIRD E-86.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

scottchez said:


> According to Microsoft Windows Longhorn will be dealyed to almost 2006 and the new WinFS will be removed.
> 
> So does that mean the LonghornXPs channels are also going to be delayed to 2006?
> 
> ...


Funny somebody said this because I choose this because I'm a die hard Mac OS X fan and I'm using OS X even right now. Now since I only need to use Windows XP but I do need it I'm just begging Microsoft to launch Virtual PC 7 so my god damn G5 might work with it someday.

Ever since they bought out Connectix I've been pissing and moaning every other day about it.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Will we still get the "Game of the Week in HD" like they did last year from the NFL channel on the HD channels? I always enjoyed watching the games I missed edited to an hour in HD later in the week.


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

LonghornXP - Do you think that INHD/INHD2 are pretty much a "done deal" to be added to D*? I'm still waiting for the day NESN-HD shows up for us Red Sox fans!!


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Well even my contact hasn't told me that its a done deal but its not even close to being dead either. It just depends and I wish I could say yes or no but sadly even if I was told yes or no I could get my contact in trouble because that would be considered insider trading.

But from what little he has told me it looks very good to see InHD on our lineup soon.

But rest assured that if they have this deal done now or very close to being done you will find this channel on DirecTV within two maybe three months but before the end of the year for sure. But all I can say is that DirecTV is focusing much more now on HD Package channels first but have been working on others but they are working hard to get a deal for the InHD channels and that I can confirm and say that a deal is being worked on and has been for the last three months but that seems long but the ESPN HD took between 4-6 months. The papers for ESPN HD could have been signed for a month or so while the other channels like Discovery HD were being worked on but you get my drift.

But from what I've been told from my brother has been that every single HDTV channel DirecTV has worked for they have got a deal. For example Discovery HD Theater was not worked on very much at all when the going rate was 8 bucks a month. Get what I mean.


----------



## hongcho (Mar 25, 2004)

> from what I've been told from my brother

There you go. You slipped again. 

Hong.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

hongcho said:


> > from what I've been told from my brother
> 
> There you go. You slipped again.
> 
> Hong.


I didn't slip because that information wasn't under any NDA. He has told me more than what I'm telling you and DirecTV doesn't mind him telling me as long as he knows he can be fired if he doesn't choose who he tells correctly. The bottom line is that I can say some stuff but can't say other stuff but what I've told you is all that is known by me and the channels that have done deals he has not told me about and says he won't until such time as DirecTV allows him to do so.

But it doesn't really make any difference because I could just call one of the programming VPs and give them my name and he would tell me the info because they are aware of who I am and they also are aware of my family as well. Now my younger brother has let things slip so they don't quite trust the rest of the family right now so I'm not sure what information they have they won't tell us about.

Also I did give my younger brother a slap in the head but right now he is at collage so I can't slap him again.

Actually I'm getting pissed because my father wants me to go back for another two years after six years of schooling. I've been telling him that if he would have told me I would be going to school for 8 years I would have become a doctor but business is business at least for my father.


----------



## Skyboss (Jan 22, 2004)

It's already clear how football will be carried:

CBS E/W
Fox E/W
PPV HD
DTV HD
NFL HD
Of course, ESPN. 

They'll also use PPV and DTV for extra College HD games in the Game Plan.

End of story. The channels popped up today.


----------



## Kheldar (Sep 5, 2004)

In case y'all were asleep at the switch today, check out this link:
http://www.directv.com/DTVAPP/aboutus/headline.dsp?id=09_08_2004A


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

Woah..Directv is killing VOOM Slowly . :hurah: :grin:


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

Let's get tnt-hd, starz-hd, cinemax-hd, abc e/w-hd!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

Guess what kids? The Directv feed of KCBS (LA) and the NFL ST game (channel 94) are identical! Sooo, for this particular game, KCBS COULD have been mirrored to channel 94 in an effort to save bandwidth. I paid extra close attentions to the commercials and they were the same.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

You should have checked the transponder to see if they WERE mirrored.


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

DarinC said:


> You should have checked the transponder to see if they WERE mirrored.


That is easy to do with an E86 receiver, but with a HD Tivo, I am not so sure how to do it. Any ideas?


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

Just check the satellite signal strength. The test wakes up on the satellite and transponder of the channel you were watching live when you first go to that screen.


----------



## dakeeney (Aug 30, 2004)

someone please take the crap off bravo-hd and get something good. That's the most useless programming on and hd channel


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

DarinC said:


> Just check the satellite signal strength. The test wakes up on the satellite and transponder of the channel you were watching live when you first go to that screen.


Thanks Darin, next Sunday I will do precisely that. I just wasn't sure that the satellite signal test would take you straight to the tuner, satellite and transponder that I was watching.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

I've played around with it, and it seems that it always goes to what you were watching. In fact, after the signal test, both tuners are on the same channel, which seems to be the ONLY way to get both tuners on the same channel (IIRC, if you try to tune to a channel that is already tuned on the other tuner, it just switches you to the other tuner instead).


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

BTW, the contracts have been signed so TNT-HD should be up and running soon. No word on exactly when.


----------



## beasst37799 (Mar 8, 2004)

Not for nothing when people begged for more hd they get it then they whine that it doesnt looks like hd .They whine its over compressed blah blah . Yet they are not willing to wait for d* to launch the sat's with bandwidth so all hd is not compressed.Im glad tnt-hd is comming ill also be glad when starz,cinemax,tmc,encore hd is launched as well as all local hd (including sub channels ) is launched . Just be patent if all goes as planned by this time next year we will have all the hd they have (not including voom exclusives that are nowhere near hd) .Of coarse there will be some that whine about the bigger dish or more cost in hd package(yes thats bound to happen more channesl more cost )


----------



## jabroni (Apr 6, 2003)

I have had TNT HD. When they show programming in HD and 5.1, it is quite good.

Also, the movies they show are usually recent and popular and not obscure like the ones you see on HDNet Movies.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> BTW, the contracts have been signed so TNT-HD should be up and running soon. No word on exactly when.


YES !

More HDTV on D*TV.

Add Starz HD and FOX national HD feeds by year end...and the HTDV growth beat goes on.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

Yeah, more HD at the expense of PQ, I think I'll stay where I am...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

BFG said:


> Yeah, more HD at the expense of PQ, I think I'll stay where I am...


More HD at the expense of improved product and commitment for improved inventory of HD channels. I think I"LL STAY where I am - DirecTV!


----------



## Kevinlane (Sep 1, 2004)

I think it's pretty cool that since I've gotten the HD package they have added BravoHD and now TNTHD will come soon.

I do hope that they keep up the quality of the broadcasts. (one should expect growing pains, let's just see if they keep the level up after all of this juggling)

My big gripe is that on the NFL Sunday Ticket that it was incorrectly described to me and I had no recourse to unsubscribe after the season started.( I wanted MY team in HD,I TOLD them I got MY team on locals, but got no HD, and the signal strength is bad here locally. Thus my interest. 

The D* rep on phone kept repeating over and over, "no way to tell how many games will be broadcast in HD" ) Well now I don't get the games I care about in HD, my local strength of signal SUX and no HD of my team. He should have stopped and said, " if you receive your local team OTA you WILL NOT be eligible to receive it in HD on Sat." 

Now I can't unsubscribe, I paid $220 to learn that these guys on the phone are either not informed, or are told to take our money even when it's not what we want. (Would a tire dealer sell you the wrong size tire???)


----------



## bonscott87 (Jan 21, 2003)

Kevinlane said:


> Now I can't unsubscribe, I paid $220 to learn that these guys on the phone are either not informed, or are told to take our money even when it's not what we want. (Would a tire dealer sell you the wrong size tire???)


Talk to retention, you can get a refund.


----------

